# Which light? Cateye Triple Shot or Cygo-Lite DualCross 300 ?



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

Which light? Cateye Triple Shot or Cygo-Lite DualCross 300 ?

I'm new to front bar headlights and i don't want to break the bank on HID and go lower tech with the halogen so that leaves LED.

These two caught my eye as reasonable city and off road capable lights putting out 20 W halogen equivalents.

The Dual cross is cheaper but seems to have many more features such as battery monitor, flashing modes etc, but it doesn't come with a battery holder to strap on the bike. I can get those cheap right?

So has anybody tried both or just one to give me some info. Thanks

cateye triple shot:
http://www.cateye.com/en/products/viewProduct.php?modelId=44&catId=7&subCatId=1

Cygo-Lite DualCross 300:
http://www.cygolite.com/2-Products/1-DualCross300.htm

http://www.cygolite.com/light/products/21DualCross300.htm

Thanks


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Big light review here. They give the Triple Shot a good review but it doesn't look very bright in the photo.

http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/lightshootout/index.shtml


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Tripleshot is good ...*

When compared to incandescent bulbs, high intensity LED bulbs in the 5W variety perform quite well. Frankly though, HIDs kick their ass in all but one area. LEDs are simpler and less likely to break.

Real high-intensity LED packages cost just as HID. HID puts out way more light per watt. If you're looking for the most lumens per $$$ or lumens per watt, HID is the way to go. If you will be banging the crap out of your light LED is better.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder how these LED's would look compared to this light: ok you get less burn time than led but that's alot of light which i don't think led's can match at the moment?.

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=LT9009
NiteRider Classic Plus H-bar mount 12/20/32w Pocket/Frame Battery
(LT9009)
$185.99

now look at the photo of this light, only a HID can match it and even
then i still think the halogen puts out ailttle more light:

http://eddys.com/page.cfm?PageID=493&imageid=1747

http://eddys.com/page.cfm?PageID=493


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dude the bulbs and wattage and all that stuff is great, but the mount is also one of the most important parts of a lighting system, because you light can be bright as day, but if it bounces all over the place it's going to suck.

With that being said I can vouch for the nite rider mounting system being great.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Best on the helmet ...*

Any light system is best on the helmet as it illuminates whatever you're looking at. But lacking that, TrailTech has a 30W HID handlebar mounted system for $300 that will probably put your car headlights to shame.



I think the Tripleshot is cool, but frankly it is overpriced when compared to HID systems. It's sole saving grace may be that it will not interfere with wireless computers. This would make it an ideal bar mounted light in addition to a helmet mounted HID (if you have a wireless computer).

Otherwise, any comparable HID will smoke it out the same price point. And if the super nova above came up behind you while you were riding with a Tripleshot, you would see nothing but your black shadow in front of you.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi do you have this Trail-Tech 30 Watt HID?

Any pics?

Seems like a reasonable price but you have to pay extra for higher cap batteries - no surprise-
and it seems to be for motorbikes with an afterthought given to bicycles. But hey if it can kick up the light, why not.

this page shows some comparisons but it's hard to tell which is the above mentioned light?:

http://www.trailtech.net/light_kit_compare.htm


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Kinda simple ...*



rickbike said:


> willtsmith_nwi do you have this Trail-Tech 30 Watt HID?
> 
> Any pics?
> 
> ...


I do not own this light. But it is rated at 1850 lumens. For comparison, the winner of the mtbr.com lights shootout (the Lupine Edison) is rated at 900 lumens http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/lightshootout/lupineedison10.shtml. Assuming the rating is remotely correct you will have one badass light. Remember that this lamp is originally designed for moto applications which really do need a lot more light since they go so much faster than us.

I looks like the light is about twice as bright and consumes about 2x more power (the Edison is a 16W HID). You may wish to invest in a higher capacity batter but at $370 for the higher capacity battery, it still kicks the hell out of anything from NightHawk or Night-Rider. At $800 for the Edison, you can afford to buy an extra battery to reach it's 6Hr longevity.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

So I just rc'd this niterider classic pro and went for my 1st ride with it tonight = it's real bright and fits my needs perfectly. I've actually had cars stop for me - ha-ha -. So far everything works flawlessly with all the equipment. Hopefully they fixed all the bugs through the years. The mounting system is also very good, simple and well thought out.

I also bought one of those new cat eye ld-1000 rear taillights - 10 leds and it's real bright too. I looked at it by accident from a few feet away and it blinded me for awhile.-)

I bought all this from Aebike.com as they had the best price around.

Happy [and most importantly SAFE] night-riding people.


----------



## conroeguy34 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got a Dual Cross, found it for a good deal online at $138.00, for the money I think it is a great light, at least for runtime/light pattern/price. Plan on using it on a 24 hour race in Oct. I will be using a second light on my helmet. I did think that the light shown in the photo on cygo-lites website comparing the light to a 20watt was a bit of a stretch.


----------

